# In a serious relationship - avoiding the law and thinking about marriage



## cellardoor (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi there, good people.

I am western and moved to Dubai last September. I am now a resident with a good job that has very long-term prospects. I met someone shortly after moving here and the relationship is serious. We both feel that we have a long-term future together. I think she's "the one", to use that dreadful phrase - and she feels the same. We've started talking about the future together in a meaningful way.

Anyway, right now, we're just a couple and we have a very "adult" relationship if you get my meaning, even though that sort of thing is illegal here outside of marriage.

She has her own place, but she stays at my place most nights. I live in an area where there are lots of Hindus and Muslims, but I haven't seen any other westerners in the apartment complex. We are discrete and don't flaunt our relationship.

However, I am worried about the legal situation. For this reason, I would consider an early civil marriage even though I ordinarily wouldn't think about this for at least another year. I just don't like the idea that there might be a piano hanging over our heads while out of wedlock.

I note that civil marriages are easy to have in Cyprus. I guess I would like to hear the opinions of experienced expats who might be, or might have been, in a similar situation to me: right girl, good relationship, very much marriage potential -- but here we are in a country where a relationship outside of marriage is illegal. 

Any advice about civil marriage and its legal, financial, and visa-related implications here? My girlfriend is non-Muslim, and like me was never divorced or married before. Both 30, professionals, and we both have residence visas. She is from SE Asia, though I doubt that has any legal implications.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well we're very lucky and that the authorities generally turn a blind eye, otherwise many people just wouldn't come here. many unmarried couples live together. Whilst 'officially' it's not allowed, it happens - like so many other things. So long as you don't get into trouble, annoy your neighbours or give anyone cause to complain, there really are no major issues. However, now with the need for a tenancy contract in peoples names, it's becoming harder.

There are no civil ceremonies here, unless an Embassy does them, most don't. All legal marriages are either carried out at the courts or the Churches. many people as you've already found out just nip to Cyprus for a quickie wedding there.

For all marriages you require a certificate of no impediment - i.e. that you are free and single to marry. All the paper work is relatively easy.


----------



## Alannyjohn (Jun 1, 2014)

cellardoor said:


> Hi there, good people.
> 
> I am western and moved to Dubai last September. I am now a resident with a good job that has very long-term prospects. I met someone shortly after moving here and the relationship is serious. We both feel that we have a long-term future together. I think she's "the one", to use that dreadful phrase - and she feels the same. We've started talking about the future together in a meaningful way.
> 
> ...


You have 2 options:
1- Cyprus
2- Turkey
if you wanna go cheap and enjoy, go for Turkey.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

cellardoor said:


> I guess I would like to hear the opinions of experienced expats who might be, or might have been, in a similar situation to me: right girl, good relationship, very much marriage potential -- but here we are in a country where a relationship outside of marriage is illegal.


Patience, grasshopper. And wait.

Being 30 and still self-centred, (no offence intended - you just are, as well are/were at 30 ), in a very new country, with a very new relationship (from different backgrounds) and the adrenaline is still pumping. 

just be in love and enjoy the moment. Woo her. Be in love. Be kind. Be tender. Share your time together - and separately. Specifically, find other ways (than marriage) to express your undying love - and wait at least 2 years before even discussing a lifetime together.

Marriage and bureaucracy will all follow in time, no matter where in the world you are. Just give it that time.

Good luck.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

*edit: (no offence intended - you just are, as _we all are_/were at 30 )


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The first post was from 18 months ago.

What are the odds he's still with her?



hubbly_bubbly said:


> *edit: (no offense intended - you just are, as _we all are_/were at 30 )


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

You never know, they might be married and living together happily. 

You guys are so patronising. :tongue1:


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Of course!

1. British

2. Expat

3. In Dubai

What else can I be?



IzzyBella said:


> You never know, they might be married and living together happily.
> 
> You guys are so patronising. :tongue1:


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Why people jump too fast?
Give yourself time.
The marriage institution is the natural course.

A stable love based on mutual respect, and the determination to create a good family.

Marriages which are arranged, or done through one or two chit chats, or the guy asking his mom, to look for a "good" girl , or the abashment of this union under cohabitation name, or whatever is reeking it is wonder on the world.

Broken homes, mean broken societies. Which explains a lot why the Arabic speaking world is swimming in seas of darkness.

Good catch TallyHo, it has been 18 months. I bet my 2000 Dhs it did not work.

He seems a decent guy though.


----------

